# Alias Accounts... Please clear them up now...



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Alias accounts with the same person dishonestly representing themselves as someone other than who they are, along with an alter-ego both on RTF are outside the culture of the forum.

We've had folks do it in the past. We've worked it out. They've come to participate reasonably under one identity only.

Please, if any of you are operating under an alias account, come clean now, let's merge your accounts, and be done with it.

Those continuing to operate under alias accounts, who think it is humorous to dishonestly deceive the RTF membership are on the path to having all accounts banned from further participation. This means, classified sales, chatting it up with buddies, asking training questions, etc.

Please, cooperate and help RTF be the resource it can be.

Doing otherwise is disrespectful to all who try to use RTF in a reasonable and responsible manner.

Thanks, 

Chris


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmm, that's a funny concept that never really occured to me. Are there really jack arses' who post comments under one name and sell dogs in classifeds under another? 

I'm happy to be "Happy" the good, bad and the ugly...

I'm easy to find- you post crap and hide behind different monikers- I'd say ur a weasle.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> . . . I'm happy to be "Happy" the good, bad and the ugly....


Reminds me of a riddle I came up with years ago.
Why is a hunt test like an Eastwood Movie?

For a fist full of dollars you will see the good, the bad and the ugly.

It used to have another line but memory Ain’t what it used to be.;-)

Chris, I say just Out Um! Make a sticky saying Person X and Person Y
Are actually the same Person. And on and on.




.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Alias accounts with the same person dishonestly representing themselves as someone other than who they are, along with an alter-ego both on RTF are outside the culture of the forum.
> 
> We've had folks do it in the past. We've worked it out. They've come to participate reasonably under one identity only.
> 
> ...


Am in over my head with just one account, I'll leave the multiple account stuff to the clever ones!!


stan b


----------



## spencedilworth (Jun 27, 2010)

Chris, the effort you put into this forum is much appreciated. This is the only one that I really frequent because of all the crap on other boards, both dog forums and otherwise.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

> Chris, I say just Out Um! Make a sticky saying Person X and Person Y
> Are actually the same Person. And on and on.
> .


Oh boy, good idea I always wondered who the honorable,most humble trainer Qui Chang really is. HPW


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Oh boy, good idea I always wondered who the honorable,most humble trainer Qui Chang really is. HPW


Qui Chang trainer is an RTF icon and, as long as he continues to use the resource responsibly, which he or she always has, is fine. 

This post has nothing to do with Qui Chang.

Chris


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> Chris, I say just Out Um! Make a sticky saying Person X and Person Y
> Are actually the same Person. And on and on.
> 
> 
> .


I like this idea!~


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Well Bullet did want me to create an alias account because he is jealous, but I told him I would have a hard time with LFQA as a handle! 

FOM


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had to reset both my email and other passwords for the RTF, Fuge when I have been away from the home PC because I couldnt remember what they were when set long ago..How the heck would I remember an alias account too ?

these people with Alias accounts should be exposed since they are playing games and using them to either stir the pot or be a shill for other puposes


----------



## rds7015 (May 19, 2006)

Chris, just wanted to check on my account? Thanks jim


----------



## MarkinMissouri (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll come clean as long as you don't tell the "revenuers"  jk

Seriously, I don't know enough to ask stupid questions under two names.

I say out 'em. 

Regards
Mark


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

rds7015 said:


> Chris, just wanted to check on my account? Thanks jim


Hi Jim, I'm not sure I follow. Is there something you need me to do on my end, or was your making this post accomplish the check?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Just so it's clear, I'm the only me on this board, I'm just posting basic questions b/c I'm a newb and don't know any better. I use this name on the DU boards and several fishing boards. Is it ok to continue with this handle, or do I have to switch to a version of my birth name? I'd have sent a PM, but this is only my ninth post.


All users can PM the administrators of the board regarless of post count. 

While it is preferred to use real names, it is not a requirement. I would ask that you only create one account per user on RTF. Also, if you have a "handle" and want to change to your real name, I can do a name change through the database easily.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Byron Musick said:


> I like this idea!~


Yep, me too. I have nowhere to put this type person. It takes a real piece of work to create alter egos. There is absolutely no justification for this PERIOD.


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Is SicilianGolden back again?


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> Is SicilianGolden back again?


I have no idea what this is about, but feel free to PM me some details if someone is abusing RTF.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish everybody would use their real name and list their location. Sometimes I feel like I'm conversing with someone I know but don't recognize due to the alias. Also knowing the location helps understand different training or trialing perspectives, ie deep south warm with aligators and snakes versus us northern guys dealing with wolves and grizzley bears.

John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I wish everybody would use their real name and list their location. Sometimes I feel like I'm conversing with someone I know but don't recognize due to the alias. Also knowing the location helps understand different training or trialing perspectives, ie deep south warm with aligators and snakes versus us northern guys dealing with wolves and grizzley bears.
> 
> John


<---- Lainee Munhollon


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

I agree, John, why hide behind an alias?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

wayne anderson said:


> I agree, John, why hide behind an alias?


Wayne,

First, nice avatar! 

Second, I've been FOM forever...but I'm not afraid to sign my name. I think that is true for many RTFers. It's just the few who like to hide behind a screen name. 

FOM


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Busted 8-{

I confess - it wuz me. 

I uee the other account whenever the mood strikes me to say something totally inane or offensive.

Feel free to delete the other account- it's Gun_Dog2002

Like a weight has been lifted from my shoulders regards

Bubba


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I can't help what Indy does late at night. He is on this dang computer all the time while I am asleep!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bubba said:


> Busted 8-{
> 
> I confess - it wuz me.
> 
> ...


Bubba is another Qui-Chang-like being on RTF.

So is FOM, who is a bit like the McDonald's or Coke logo.

Others, whom I will not call out publicly, need to straighten up and fly straight or leave.

It's that basic and clear.

Chris


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Jim Pickering said:


> Is SicilianGolden back again?





Chris Atkinson said:


> I have no idea what this is about, but feel free to PM me some details if someone is abusing RTF.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


Chris, my apology for making light of the alias issue. Just razzing a long time member who lost her rudder momentarily as many of us do from time to time. To the best of my knowledge SicilianGolden made just one post, # 242 of a thread running in Feb 2006. The sarcasm was so obvious she was outed with the one post so went back to being sarcastic under her real name. 

She seems to have mellowed as she has aged. :razz:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Jim Pickering said:


> Chris, my apology for making light of the alias issue. Just razzing a long time member who lost her rudder momentarily as many of us do from time to time. To the best of my knowledge SicilianGolden made just one post, # 242 of a thread running in Feb 2006. The sarcasm was so obvious she was outed with the one post so went back to being sarcastic under her real name.
> 
> She seems to have mellowed as she has aged. :razz:


Thanks Jim,

Just so I am abundantly clear, I make mistakes daily. We all do. I have botched stuff up on RTF so much, it is a wonder the resource still lives.

I am not on a witch hunt. I am not seeking to persecute all who have made mistakes. We all do. We all will, soon, maybe tomorrow.

I'm just seeking that folks try to use the RTF internet resource to everyone's benefit wherever possible. This thread means nothing to the vast majority of the RTF viewing and participating public. There is literally only a handfull of folks who know why this is being posted today.

But the message is intended to be a broad one... addressing issues from years ago, as well as offsetting and preventing issues that may have evolved in the future.


Thanks, Chris


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Busted 8-{
> 
> I confess - it wuz me.
> 
> ...


Thats funny right there


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Perhaps some people are in the witness protection program?
> 
> *Seriously, however, some people have valid reasons for not divulging too much detailed information about themselves*.


 
I agree and have never written anything to contradict what you have stated.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=28984&highlight=username

See this one above please.

This one below as well, second post in the thread, to be specific.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38385&highlight=handle

Thanks, Chris

P.S. the search function is quite valuable. RTF has been kicking around since 1998 and there's a decent chunk of info out there.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I wish everybody would use their real name and list their location. Sometimes I feel like I'm conversing with someone I know but don't recognize due to the alias. Also knowing the location helps understand different training or trialing perspectives, ie deep south warm with aligators and snakes versus us northern guys dealing with wolves and grizzley bears.
> 
> John


Those of us that have been here awhile like our "handles"......but maybe there can be a requirement for a REAL name in the byline or something so there are no "unknowns".

WRL


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Busted 8-{
> 
> I confess - it wuz me.
> 
> ...


I knew there was something fishy about that account!! 

Glad you came clean!! We can rest easy now!


----------



## depittydawg (Apr 20, 2010)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Alias accounts with the same person dishonestly representing themselves as someone other than who they are, along with an alter-ego both on RTF are outside the culture of the forum.
> 
> We've had folks do it in the past. We've worked it out. They've come to participate reasonably under one identity only.
> 
> ...



I have only one account here. I see on another thread that I am being accused of being someone else's double or whatever it is you folks call it. I choose not to post my real name and contact information publically. If I encounter folks around here that I desire further contact with, I'll let you know. If someone asks me for private information I will evaluate the situation and let them know. I would expect nothing more or less from anyone else. Privacy is important in this world. Especially on the internet.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

newlab said:


> I have only one account here. I see on another thread that I am being accused of being someone else's double or whatever it is you folks call it. I choose not to post my real name and contact information publically. If I encounter folks around here that I desire further contact with, I'll let you know. If someone asks me for private information I will evaluate the situation and let them know. I would expect nothing more or less from anyone else. Privacy is important in this world. Especially on the internet.


Newlab, please respond to your private message from me tonight.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

If you don't post your actual name somewhere, aren't you really using an alias, even if you don't have more than one account?


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

Now the new game in town is the RTF version of "McCarthyism". 
Several on POTUS have raised the issue of me and newlab being aliases.

I assure you and anyone else that I have no problem saying what I think, and receiving all the flack as DNF777.

Perhaps we should leave the alias sleuthing to the administrators, and not every user who has a bone to pick?

I'm finding the good quality RTF posts more and more in the minority, and people with confrontational personalities using the forums as a place to vent their angst. 

As such, I am removing myself from POtus, and will mostly lurk here on the training forums, where there is still great info and ideas being shared.

Thanks to the admins and mods for a great forum,

David Ferraro
Franklin, Pa


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

how come,
in this thread, post #35 by depittydawg. When quoted by Chris in post #36 shows up as newlab?
Same as in the now locked thread in potus? Depittydawg, when quoted shows up as newlab.
Has some evil dooer hacked into depittydawgs account? Or are newlab and depittydawg the same person?
I'm just trying to figger all this out.

My Name is Ken Bora. but folk here call me Ken Bora.





.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

Ken Bora said:


> how come,
> in this thread, post #35 by depittydawg. When quoted by Chris in post #36 shows up as newlab?


Perhaps a not so subtle hint? ;-)

Love, 

Felony Moster


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2011)

FinnLandR said:


> Perhaps that's happening here?


Ummm, that would be a no.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I've been hiding in plain sight for years. Gutman, Marvin, Ted, KG, fallon, pheasantomeetnobody all had moments wishing I was an alias. Just not their lucky day


/Paul


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

depittydawg said:


> *I have only one account here*. I see on another thread that I am being accused of being someone else's double or whatever it is you folks call it. I choose not to post my real name and contact information publically. If I encounter folks around here that I desire further contact with, I'll let you know. If someone asks me for private information I will evaluate the situation and let them know. I would expect nothing more or less from anyone else. Privacy is important in this world. Especially on the internet.


Really??



*RK*


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I've been hiding in plain sight for years. Gutman, Marvin, Ted, KG, fallon, pheasantomeetnobody all had moments wishing I was an* alias*. Just not their lucky day
> 
> 
> /Paul



Alias (sic) ? That would be the "nonce word" ali-azz, PM me for the defination

john


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

As I have stated in the past, I have logged in as MoJo for almost 7 years here. My full name is in my signature line.

I guess I do not understand why someone would come to this resource and try to make trouble. Chris and the moderators put in a lot of effort, for which they are not paid, and keep it clean, in good spirits and fun.

Let's all work to keep it that way.

Just sayin' regards,


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Granddaddy said:


> If you don't post your actual name somewhere, aren't you really using an alias, even if you don't have more than one account?


In the context of this thread, I'm trying to address folks who are posting dishonestly under a 2nd or more additional accounts, other than their "primary" account.

We have had a couple offenders recently who have flat-out tried to deceive the RTF readership. It's not acceptable.

At this time, it is acceptable to have a "handle" on RTF, as long as one stands behind what they post. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Ummm, that would be a no.


What I'm referencing here, as sister Mel indicates, is those who are intentionally misleading the RTF readership into thinking they are someone else.

Chris


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Chris have you sent a PM to your possible list of problem people??or are you hoping this is the way to go about addressing the situation? Just curious. Would hate to see people ruining this forum as it is a great venue to talk with others about something we all love so much. As always just Mary Lynn!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Merely made the comment based upon seeing a post by DeppityDog screen name later showing up quoted as NewLab, or something to that effect. PM sent.


I'm not going to comment publicly on how that happened. All that I'll say is that I'm aware of it and there was no software error that created it.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

FinnLandR said:


> Fair enough. Like I said, that's why I proposed what I did. Not defending anyone, just sticking my nose in where it don't belong, I guess.


I appreciate your efforts to help.

If we have any other folks operating under more than one username, playing games with RTF, now's a good time to get it straight.

P.S... "resigning" from RTF and asking that your username be "deleted" does not justify coming back on and posting on RTF under a different username after your first username is deactivated. Apparently some folks thought this was OK to do.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Ban em' all Chris! I don't care to correspond with those intent on deception. There are two creatures in life I detest, liars and thieves. I put the dual account folks in the liar category. 

I know you've got this under control as always Chris. I just hate to see bad apples spoiling our good bunch.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Ban em' all Chris! I don't care to correspond with those intent on deception. There are two creatures in life I detest, liars and thieves. I put the dual account folks in the liar category.
> 
> I know you've got this under control as always Chris. I just hate to see bad apples spoiling our good bunch.


Thanks Brian,

I definitely spent more of my time on this over the weekend than I'd have liked to. I probably lost a bit of sleep pondering how to handle some of this nonsense. But I believe this little bit of hassle dealt with now, will pay off with a better quality forum going forward.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Chris,

Just an idea. Charge people to access and post on this site. Twenty bucks per year should do the trick. Not sure how that would go over with your advertisers but I'll leave that to you. After you do this create discussion groups for Basics, Transition and Advanced training and then whatever other groups you see fit. With some of the money pay those that wrote the books and made the videos (Lardy, Graham, Voigt, etc...) to come on here and answer questions.

Just my two cents


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

jtfreeman said:


> Chris,
> 
> Just an idea. *Charge people to access and post on this site. * Twenty bucks per year should do the trick. Not sure how that would go over with your advertisers but I'll leave that to you. After you do this create discussion groups for Basics, Transition and Advanced training and then whatever other groups you see fit. With some of the money pay those that wrote the books and made the videos (Lardy, Graham, Voigt, etc...) to come on here and answer questions.
> 
> Just my two cents


Horrible idea...have you ever been on a pay site ? people go hog wild because they think they paid a fee so they can do whatever pleases them...a pay per view site won't eliminate the problem people it will actually multiply them and chase off the kind of people you actually want posting on this site


----------



## Steve Amrein (Jun 11, 2004)

Does this mean I have to switch to my real name 

Signed Buck Naked


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

jtfreeman said:


> Chris,
> 
> Just an idea. Charge people to access and post on this site. Twenty bucks per year should do the trick. Not sure how that would go over with your advertisers but I'll leave that to you. After you do this create discussion groups for Basics, Transition and Advanced training and then whatever other groups you see fit. With some of the money pay those that wrote the books and made the videos (Lardy, Graham, Voigt, etc...) to come on here and answer questions.
> 
> Just my two cents


There is nothing wrong with the board just as it is.

Unfortunately, it's human problem when issues occur.

Chris,

Here is my idea. No more anonymous people. If people are so freakishly scared their "info" will get out on the internet, then maybe those people should stay lurkers.

Even those of us that use handles (I've grown fond of mine  ) should have no issue with putting their names in the bylines or on the other screen (I think its the profile page).

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Steve Amrein said:


> Does this mean I have to switch to my real name
> 
> Signed Buck Naked


 
Uncle Buck is that you?! How's it hangin? 

That darn evil twin of mine! I'll have to have a talk with me, er I mean her.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

I think that's a good idea Lee. Most of us that have been here a while know you but there are several folks I have corresponded with here that I don't know. I'm sure I've crossed paths with some of these people at FT's or training events and just didn't know who I was talking to. I used Brian-SC for a long time but I changed mine a long time ago when this issue was first discussed.


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

WRL said:


> *There is nothing wrong with the board just as it is*.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's human problem when issues occur.
> 
> ...


Ummmm.....then why are we having this discussion


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Steve Amrein said:


> Does this mean I have to switch to my real name
> 
> Signed Buck Naked



Same here....
"Beef Jurky."

*RK*


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Tune in next week for the next riveting installment of...

As The RTF Turns!!!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

jtfreeman said:


> Ummmm.....then why are we having this discussion


Where there is a will, there is a way. Always will be someone who wants to "defeat the system"....

WRL


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

WRL said:


> Where there is a will, there is a way. Always will be someone who wants to "defeat the system"....
> 
> WRL


this is true, very true.

Good luck Chris. I like the site and enjoy checking in, posting and reading. I would rather people only talk about what I want to talk about and only in a way that make me happy, but that isn't life so I'll take what I can get.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

jtfreeman said:


> this is true, very true.
> 
> Good luck Chris. I like the site and enjoy checking in, posting and reading. * I would rather people only talk about what I want to talk about and in a way that only make me happy,* but that isn't life so I'll take what I can get.


You could start the JTF forum...


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

ducknwork said:


> You could start the JTF forum...


No way! To much work. But we would have some good discussions on beer, whiskey and who wanted to invite me out bird hunting next.


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

FOM said:


> <---- Lainee Munhollon


 

WHAAAAAATTTT? That can't be. What happened to your original name...gnome,.... as I recall. 


UB


----------



## wojo (Jun 29, 2008)

Cris 

The only answer IMO is only real names. If you can not post using your real name,then to bad no posting. Folk like Evan Graham use thier names why not everyone.


----------



## dnf777 (Jun 9, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Horrible idea...have you ever been on a pay site ? people go hog wild because they think they paid a fee so they can do whatever pleases them...a pay per view site won't eliminate the problem people it will actually multiply them and chase off the kind of people you actually want posting on this site



Ditto. Have seen another very popular forum (in a different avocation) go to pay-site. Active posting reduced by 30%. Quality posts cut by over half. Much lament by the core users.


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

wojo said:


> Cris
> 
> The only answer IMO is only real names. If you can not post using your real name,then to bad no posting. Folk like Evan Graham use thier names why not everyone.


um....because most of the time i'm posting here, I'm supposed to be working!


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

wojo said:


> Cris
> 
> The only answer IMO is only real names. If you can not post using your real name,then to bad no posting. Folk like Evan Graham use thier names why not everyone.


Yeah, that would definitely solve the problem. Chris could change my name from ducknwork to Johnny Holmes, just so I go by my real name. What would stop me from just lying and opening an alias account as Verne Troyer? I'd have EVERYONE fooled!


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

ducknwork said:


> Yeah, that would definitely solve the problem. Chris could change my name from ducknwork to Johnny Holmes, just so I go by my real name. What would stop me from just lying and opening an alias account as Verne Troyer? I'd have EVERYONE fooled!


I assure you Chris knows every person on this board with an alias account. Their IP address is always going to be the same no matter how many stupid names they use. These people can fraud and deceive all they want but they will be found out. The question I have is it really worth it? Once you've deceived me I'm done with you. I'm sure most others feel the same way. I can't believe the level some people go to do deceive. This is a retriever training forum for Christ's sake. Get a life folks! (I'm not directing this to you ducknwork, just stating)


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I assure you Chris knows every person on this board with an alias account. Their IP address is always going to be the same no matter how many stupid names they use. These people can fraud and deceive all they want but they will be found out. The question I have is it really worth it? Once you've deceived me I'm done with you. I'm sure most others feel the same way.


Does your alias account have a sense of humor or is it a stick in the mud also?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ducknwork said:


> opening an alias account as Verne Troyer? I'd have EVERYONE fooled!











...............




.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I assure you Chris knows every person on this board with an alias account. *Their IP address is always going to be the same no matter how many stupid names they use.* These people can fraud and deceive all they want but they will be found out. The question I have is it really worth it? Once you've deceived me I'm done with you. I'm sure most others feel the same way. I can't believe the level some people go to do deceive. This is a retriever training forum for Christ's sake. Get a life folks! (I'm not directing this to you ducknwork, just stating)


Not trying to be argumentative, but that's not necessarily true. Only if you have a static IP. Most people have randomly assigned IP addresses from their IP. If you unplug your router for 2 minutes you get a different IP address when you replug. This is great for getting around the 75 minute restriction on Megavideo. Clear your cookies, unplug the router, plug it back up and viola! They never heard of you.

unfortunately for me I have a static IP address I have to wait for the timeout on Megavideo.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

ducknwork said:


> Does your alias account have a sense of humor or is it a stick in the mud also?


Well I got the whole name thing but I still thought you were being argumentative. I guess I don't have much of a sense of humor when it comes to dishonesty and deception. It was early in the morning, give me a break. I felt like making my point one more time since people seem to have a whole bunch of heartburn over a small issue. I've never been called a "stick in the mud", that hurts. So who are you anyway Mr. ducknwork?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Leddyman said:


> Not trying to be argumentative, but that's not necessarily true. Only if you have a static IP. Most people have randomly assigned IP addresses from their IP. If you unplug your router for 2 minutes you get a different IP address when you replug. This is great for getting around the 75 minute restriction on Megavideo. Clear your cookies, unplug the router, plug it back up and viola! They never heard of you.
> 
> unfortunately for me I have a static IP address I have to wait for the timeout on Megavideo.


Well ok you know more than me. I'm not all that computer savvy. That seems like a whole lot of trouble to fool someone on a retriever forum. Pretty sad really. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Well I got the whole name thing but I still thought you were being argumentative. I guess I don't have much of a sense of humor when it comes to dishonesty and deception. It was early in the morning, give me a break. I felt like making my point one more time since people seem to have a whole bunch of heartburn over a small issue. I've never been called a "stick in the mud", that hurts. So who are you anyway Mr. ducknwork?


I was actually just being a smart a$$, because I think the whole real name thing is stupid. First, you have to assume that someone wouldn't just come up with some pseudonym that sounds like a real name. A very large percentage of people on here could use their real names and it wouldn't make a difference because nobody would know who the hell they are, _even with a real name._ Like me, I could tell you who I really am and it wouldn't matter. You wouldn't know any more about me than if you thought my birth name _was _ducknwork. UNLESS you googled me and started doing some internet snooping, but that would just be creepy. I really don't feel like putting my name out in public with millions of people I don't know. There are some on here that I have conversated with via phone or PM and they know who I am, but as far as I am concerned, it's not anyone's business unless I consider you to be an 'internet friend'. It doesn't enrich my life one iota to know that you name is Brian Cockfield. You might as well go by Foghorn Leghorn (get it? Cock...rooster...). It holds the same meaning for me, because neither name tells me jack about you. Get it?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

For me the real name thing would be nice in putting a face to a name for those that run field trials in other parts of the country. I know Ted Shi and others from running against them, others like Ed and Jim Pickering I know by reputation. That knowledge of them give me insite into their point of view and a certain credibilty. I think I would be missing something if Ed posted under Duckblaster200. I guess it just puts things in a better context. 

John


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> For me the real name thing would be nice in putting a face to a name for those that run field trials in other parts of the country. I know Ted Shi and others from running against them, others like Ed and Jim Pickering I know by reputation. That knowledge of them give me insite into their point of view and a certain credibilty. I think I would be missing something if Ed posted under Duckblaster200. I guess it just puts things in a better context.
> 
> John


My reasons exactly John.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

ducknwork said:


> . . . It doesn't enrich my life one iota to know that you name is Brian Cockfield. You might as well go by Foghorn Leghorn (get it? Cock...rooster...). It holds the same meaning for me, because neither name tells me jack about you. Get it?


 
when asking for help, like buying rope or something.
I read it all but put more thinkin' into the posts by 
the folk who have the Balls to sign what they type.





.


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

ducknwork said:


> I was actually just being a smart a$$, because I think the whole real name thing is stupid. First, you have to assume that someone wouldn't just come up with some pseudonym that sounds like a real name. A very large percentage of people on here could use their real names and it wouldn't make a difference because nobody would know who the hell they are, _even with a real name._ Like me, I could tell you who I really am and it wouldn't matter. You wouldn't know any more about me than if you thought my birth name _was _ducknwork. UNLESS you googled me and started doing some internet snooping, but that would just be creepy. I really don't feel like putting my name out in public with millions of people I don't know. There are some on here that I have conversated with via phone or PM and they know who I am, but as far as I am concerned, it's not anyone's business unless I consider you to be an 'internet friend'. It doesn't enrich my life one iota to know that you name is Brian Cockfield. You might as well go by Foghorn Leghorn (get it? Cock...rooster...). It holds the same meaning for me, because neither name tells me jack about you. Get it?


I get your point and your sarcasm but still don't agree. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. Get it? Considering you have almost over 2500 posts in less than two years, maybe you should do more reading and less typing. I have to wonder how many of your posts are constructive and how many are sarcastic remarks like both posts you've directed at me.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

ducknwork said:


> You might as well go by Foghorn Leghorn (get it? *Cock...rooster...). *It holds the same meaning for me, because neither name tells me jack about you. Get it?


Just for that reason alone I think we should use our real names, I don't think you would have written that posting under your real name. I know that posting under a real name doesn't insure civility, but I think it helps.

John


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Ducknwork,

People that hide behind pseudonyms sometimes snipe and take potshots without having to take any personal responsibility. 

I have sometimes looked up a persons hunt test/trial history on EE when evaluating the training advice given on a post or judging history if the person is commenting on judging. I think it makes this forum more valuable when we can ascertain the credentials of those giving advice.

Russ Stewart


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian Cockfield said:


> I get your point and your sarcasm but still don't agree. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. Get it? Considering you have almost over 2500 posts in less than two years, maybe you should do more reading and less typing. I have to wonder how many of your posts are constructive and how many are sarcastic remarks like both posts you've directed at me.


Don't forget the fact that you came at me with an attitude first. But go ahead and play the martyr. I won't stop you.

There was no sarcasm in the second post. I was explaining to you my aversion to real names as screen names. Go ahead and attack my post count. I don't really give a crap what you think about how much I post or the quality of my posts or how much I read, but thanks for the concern. (there was sarcasm there at the end, just to help you out) If you are curious about the ratio of meaningful posts vs. sarcastic ones that I have, you can do a quick search and read them all, although your data may be wrong as it seems you have trouble with perception. Put it in a spreadsheet, maybe even a pie chart, and let me know what you come up with. 

BTW, what makes you think I need to do more reading? Guess what...at the current moment, I don't. I don't run tests or trials. My dog fetched every duck and dove me and my buddies shot this year, never whined, never broke, ran a large percentage of blinds and her performance made me freaking happy and damn proud of her. Isn't that the point of this place? Not for you to gripe and moan because you don't know my real name? 

FWIW, your sorry attitude (and many similar ones) is why I try to stay off of the main forum. 

Stephen Edwards

PS Do you know more about me now? Are we _real friends _now because you know my name? Is your life somehow more fulfilled because you know my name? Or is it the same as it was before you read this response?


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

John Robinson said:


> Just for that reason alone I think we should use our real names, I don't think you would have written that posting under your real name. I know that posting under a real name doesn't insure civility, but I think it helps.
> 
> John


Why wouldn't I? Have you never heard a rooster called a cock before? It's a play on words...


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

A person without a name discussing the finer points of how names are a play on words!!

 I think your arguement lacks merit and shows a desire to keep things hidden.. The other side of the fence~!


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Russ said:


> Ducknwork,
> 
> People that hide behind pseudonyms sometimes snipe and take potshots without having to take any personal responsibility.
> 
> ...


And what personal responsibility is there, really? It's the INTERNET folks...stop taking yourselves so seriously...

I understand that line of thought. I really do. If that is the reason, then Chris needs to have a sub forum that is for people who run tests/trials and a real name is a requirement of posting there.(<<no joke, I think that is a great idea as this real name thing has been discussed ad nauseum) People like me who are just lowly duck hunters in the eyes of the high and mighty trialers shouldn't have to divulge our names if we don't want to. I could tell you my name until the cows come home and you could search EE until you are blue in the face, but you wouldn't find anything. But search the river during duck season around here, and I bet you can find us killing ducks and my dog retrieving them...So how would it benefit me to tell everyone my name? It wouldn't...How would it benefit you if you knew my name?


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Byron Musick said:


> A person without a name discussing the finer points of how names are a play on words!!
> 
> I think your arguement lacks merit and shows a desire to keep things hidden.. The other side of the fence~!


I posted my name two posts above yours...Do I have more street cred now? Do you know who I am any better than when I was just ducknwork to you?


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

ducknwork said:


> Don't forget the fact that you came at me with an attitude first. But go ahead and play the martyr. I won't stop you.
> 
> There was no sarcasm in the second post. I was explaining to you my aversion to real names as screen names. Go ahead and attack my post count. I don't really give a crap what you think about how much I post or the quality of my posts or how much I read, but thanks for the concern. (there was sarcasm there at the end, just to help you out) If you are curious about the ratio of meaningful posts vs. sarcastic ones that I have, you can do a quick search and read them all, although your data may be wrong as it seems you have trouble with perception. Put it in a spreadsheet, maybe even a pie chart, and let me know what you come up with.
> 
> ...


Wow! Looking back at my posts I can't see where I ever came at you with an attitude. I even added in my first post that I wasn't directing my response at you. I guess that wasn't enough. As for my sorry attitude, I have many friends here that would disagree with you. I have more to do with my time than argue with someone over the internet. In fact, I think this is the first disagreement I've had with anyone on RTF. Thanks for being my first Stephen. I am excusing myself and my sorry attitude form this thread now.


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

ducknwork said:


> And what personal responsibility is there, really? It's the INTERNET folks...stop taking yourselves so seriously...
> 
> I understand that line of thought. I really do. If that is the reason, then Chris needs to have a sub forum that is for people who run tests/trials and a real name is a requirement of posting there.(<<no joke, I think that is a great idea as this real name thing has been discussed ad nauseum) People like me who are just lowly duck hunters in the eyes of the high and mighty trialers shouldn't have to divulge our names if we don't want to. I could tell you my name until the cows come home and you could search EE until you are blue in the face, but you wouldn't find anything. But search the river during duck season around here, and I bet you can find us killing ducks and my dog retrieving them...So how would it benefit me to tell everyone my name? It wouldn't...How would it benefit you if you knew my name?


Well... actually we're learning quite a bit about you in just this thread. Thanks for filling us in.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Mike Tome said:


> Well... actually we're learning quite a bit about you in just this thread. Thanks for filling us in.


No, you think you are. I am sure your assumptions are wrong.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Mike Tome said:


> Well... actually we're learning quite a bit about you in just this thread. Thanks for filling us in.


ayup... thinkin' the same.
thank you Verne.




.


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Well I got the whole name thing but I still thought you were being argumentative. I guess I don't have much of a sense of humor when it comes to dishonesty and deception. It was early in the morning, give me a break. I felt like making my point one more time since people seem to have a whole bunch of heartburn over a small issue. I've never been called a "stick in the mud", that hurts. So who are you anyway Mr. ducknwork?





Brian Cockfield said:


> I get your point and your sarcasm but still don't agree. I guess we'll just agree to disagree. Get it? Considering you have almost over 2500 posts in less than two years, maybe you should do more reading and less typing. I have to wonder how many of your posts are constructive and how many are sarcastic remarks like both posts you've directed at me.





Brian Cockfield said:


> Wow! Looking back at my posts I can't see where I ever came at you with an attitude. I even added in my first post that I wasn't directing my response at you. I guess that wasn't enough. As for my sorry attitude, I have many friends here that would disagree with you. I have more to do with my time than argue with someone over the internet. In fact, I think this is the first disagreement I've had with anyone on RTF. Thanks for being my first Stephen. I am excusing myself and my sorry attitude form this thread now.


The two posts you made above this have no attitude? Riiiighhtt... 
I didn't see your edit, since I had already resonded to that post. But then you felt it necessary to respond to me again...even accusing me of being dishonest and deceptive after a joke about you being a 'stick in the mud'. I didn't mean it at the time, but I guess if the shoe fits....


----------



## Byron Musick (Sep 19, 2008)

ducknwork said:


> I posted my name two posts above yours...Do I have more street cred now? Do you know who I am any better than when I was just ducknwork to you?


Nope, But smiley faces mean I messing with you Stephen, if thats your actual name!  I simply side on the fact using a name is a good thing, even if its only known to the MOD's, it keeps people from being trolls!


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Byron Musick said:


> Nope, But smiley faces mean I messing with you Stephen, if thats your actual name!  I simply side on the fact using a name is a good thing, even if its only known to the MOD's, it keeps people from being trolls!


Gotcha....(embarassed smiley) 

BTW, keep the name thing on the down low...shhhhhhh...I don't want anyone else to know it.

And for anyone who cares, Chris knows my name, has my phone number and can call me any time if he thinks I'm trolling. Although, if I was, I would have been kicked off about 2532 posts ago...


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

FinnLandR said:


> Trolls are people who live in Lower Michigan (for those not from Michigan, below the Mackinaw Bridge, i.e. Trolls.), however, that rule only applies if you were born there.
> 
> Serious note, I wouldn't have a problem with a non-public place in the registration to have your name entered. In fact, I like the idea.


Are you a *YOOPER*????


Just askin'.......

*
RK*


----------



## Marissa E. (May 13, 2009)

"Integrity is telling myself the truth. And honesty is telling the truth to other people." -Spencer Johnson

;-)


----------



## duckfart (Feb 1, 2011)

if qui chang trainer devulges his or her real name count me in.i wouldnt be surprised if it santa himself!


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Hmmmmm.....if you just joined RTF, have only 6 posts, and have a name like "Duckfart", HOW DO YOU KNOW ABOUT QUI CHANG TRAINER????? 

Conspiracist that I am, are we having our legs pulled or tails tweaked?


----------



## duckfart (Feb 1, 2011)

2tall said:


> Hmmmmm.....if you just joined RTF, have only 6 posts, and have a name like "Duckfart", HOW DO YOU KNOW ABOUT QUI CHANG TRAINER?????
> 
> Conspiracist that I am, are we having our legs pulled or tails tweaked?


you can be a guest here and learn alot without being a member, no leg pullin here i promise!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

duckfart said:


> you can be a guest here and learn alot without being a member, no leg pullin here i promise!


Hey Duckfart,

Please respond to your email and PM. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

gotta be admin, nobody gets a cool name like Duckfart signing in on an old forum like this......I had to re-spell and re-try Happy Gilmore a bunch of different ways before I got it accepted....


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> gotta be admin, nobody gets a cool name like Duckfart signing in on an old forum like this......I had to re-spell and re-try Happy Gilmore a bunch of different ways before I got it accepted....


Only you Paul, would think Duckfart is a "cool name".....

Too funny.

WRL


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I tried "water-tight as a...."


nevermind......


----------



## duckfart (Feb 1, 2011)

Chris Atkinson said:


> Hey Duckfart,
> 
> Please respond to your email and PM.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


i know there has been alot going on around here lately,and i understand your concern, but please dont put me in that boat.as far as my name goes,i thought duckfart was funny. sorry if others didnt see it that way


----------



## duckfart (Feb 1, 2011)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I tried "water-tight as a...."
> 
> 
> nevermind......


glad to see someone has a sence of humor,likeyour name to


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

duckfart said:


> i know there has been alot going on around here lately,and i understand your concern, but please dont put me in that boat.as far as my name goes,i thought duckfart was funny. sorry if others didnt see it that way


There is a difference between FUNNY and COOL.....

Yeah, it IS funny.

WRL


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

WRL said:


> There is a difference between FUNNY and COOL.....
> 
> Yeah, it IS funny.
> 
> WRL


I'm wondering where your avatar fits in that equation...


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I'm wondering where your avatar fits in that equation...


Tasteless would be a word that immediately comes to my mind. Crass, crude, revolting, or vulgar might also fill the bill

john


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Brian Cockfield said:


> Their IP address is always going to be the same no matter how many stupid names they use.





Leddyman said:


> Most people have randomly assigned IP addresses from their IP.


Generally, IP addys are not reliable ways of telling. As Leddyman pointed out many folks do not have static IPs. However, even if you have a static IP, it doesn't mean it is the same person under different names. Many companies use one static IP and have the internal network assign non-public IP addys. We do that at our company. I know of at least two other folks who post or have posted here. They would have the same IP addy as I do, but we are not alts, or sock puppets or duals, or whatever the term is today.


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Tasteless would be a word that immediately comes to my mind. Crass, crude, revolting, or vulgar might also fill the bill
> 
> john


Gee John, I had no idea you were such a hater.

WRL


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

John Robinson said:


> I'm wondering where your avatar fits in that equation...


Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!! 

WRL


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

WRL said:


> Beauty is in the eye of the beholder!!
> 
> WRL


I guess, I just thought it was funny seeing your avatar right next to your comment about the difference between "cool" and "funny". I'm used to the avatar now, so it doesn't ruin my day to see the dance off on the side of the page.

John


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

John Robinson said:


> I guess, I just thought it was funny seeing your avatar right next to your comment about the difference between "cool" and "funny". I'm used to the avatar now, so it doesn't ruin my day to see the dance off on the side of the page.
> 
> John


I think even co-workers who may walk up behind me at work wonder what type of website I'm viewing on my big screen- sometimes even open up two RTF's, one on each screen- raised eyebrows a few times......

what's wrong with a Duckfart anyways? It's a tasty drink enjoyed by many a bachelorete.......and usually a bunch of cowboy bull suckers....


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> what's wrong with a Duckfart anyways? It's a tasty drink enjoyed by many a bachelorete.......and usually a bunch of cowboy bull suckers....


I don't think it's the name... it's the deep knowledge with only a handful of posts....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

duckfart said:


> i know there has been alot going on around here lately,and i understand your concern, but please dont put me in that boat.as far as my name goes,i thought duckfart was funny. sorry if others didnt see it that way


OK DF, We are off to a tough start. I will go check the email that I sent to your Comcast account. I hope that you responded to that.

Ideally, you and I will have a live conversation tonight. You and I will come to a very clear understanding of your role utilizing the RTF resources going forward. 

All will be super-copacetic and you will consider me a new friend.

So...the ball is in your court. PM me back with your contact information.

If you need to, you may phone me at 217-0454-0361.

Thanks much DF for your cooperation and welcome to RTF.

Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

DF, Please respond to your private message or your email. 

Let's talk live on the phone.

I'm a nice guy. I'm looking out for the best interest of all...you and your dog's interest, RTF's interest, and the general membership.

(Regardless of their view of FF, or other topics. ;-) Something tells me you are not a fan of FF..... ;-) )

Let's get this over with and use RTF right...OK?



Chris


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> DF, Please respond to your private message or your email.
> 
> Let's talk live on the phone.
> 
> ...


OK DF it's time...you are logged in. Call me please.

217=454=0361


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

I wonder if duckfart is from Texas.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

All is copacetic. 

Duckfart is not from Texas.

We had a great chat which probably ran out his cellphone battery. It certainly depleted mine.

Bye bye Duckfart!

Chris


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

I had surgery yesterday. It all went fine. Sorry if my donkey posted in my absence, he can be a real ass ....

/paul


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Alllllll riiiiiiiiiggggggggggtttttttthhhhhhhhyyyyyyy then - the remaining question is that since it is a well know fack that duck quacks don't echo is there a cnace we acna get this person to testify as to wether or not duck farts echo??????

Course we are going to have to first ensure that there are only one of them.

Mythbusters regards

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I had surgery yesterday. It all went fine. Sorry if my donkey posted in my absence, he can be a real ass ....
> 
> /paul


You finally decided to go ahead with "THE surgery"?????

Write this on yer hand- I'm sure that I can speak for the vast majority of the RTF folks- WE DO NOT WANT TO SEE YOUR SCARS.

What shall we call you now regards

Bubba


----------



## ducknwork (Jun 12, 2009)

Bubba said:


> What shall we call you now regards


/paula




..............


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Bubba said:


> You finally decided to go ahead with "THE surgery"?????
> 
> Write this on yer hand- I'm sure that I can speak for the vast majority of the RTF folks- WE DO NOT WANT TO SEE YOUR SCARS.
> 
> ...


Well I had my content filter removed. I suspect I'll be winning the p moore award this year. That is if I can get to the judge before Butch....

/Paul


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Does the surgery technically make you a mule?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Does the surgery technically make you a mule?


I have to tell ya the assholectomy was a complete failure


/Paul


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

It is time to bump this one up.

Please, if you are using more than one account, please let me know so we can fix it.

This is not a witch hunt. This is to drive accountability and folks posting under their true selves.

Anyone posting as one person, and then showing their more devious side under an alias is not doing anyone any good. 

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Chris, I may have inadvertently created a second account. When I got a new computer I switched providers from msn to att with new passwood etc. So to log on I had to re-register. How do I delete or combine the old account? My old email was [email protected].


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

waynenutt said:


> Chris, I may have inadvertently created a second account. When I got a new computer I switched providers from msn to att with new passwood etc. So to log on I had to re-register. How do I delete or combine the old account? My old email was [email protected]


Thanks Wayne,

I appreciate it. Your account is all set. I responded to your PM as well.

If you want me to change your username as mentioned, just PM back exactly how you want it and I'll fix it.

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

John Robinson said:


> For me the real name thing would be nice in putting a face to a name for those that run field trials in other parts of the country. I know Ted Shi and others from running against them, others like Ed and Jim Pickering I know by reputation. That knowledge of them give me insite into their point of view and a certain credibilty. I think I would be missing something if Ed posted under Duckblaster200. I guess it just puts things in a better context.
> 
> John


 Well said.
.................


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Well I had my content filter removed. I suspect I'll be winning the p moore award this year. That is if I can get to the judge before Butch....
> 
> /Paul





Chris Atkinson said:


> Hey Duckfart,
> 
> Please respond to your email and PM.
> 
> Thanks, Chris


I'm trying to understand...is duck fart quilty of posting under multiple accounts or are we giving him a hard time for his call name?? Trying to track. Hello there happy!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

champ said:


> I'm trying to understand...is duck fart quilty of posting under multiple accounts or are we giving him a hard time for his call name?? Trying to track. Hello there happy!!


That user and RTF are copacetic. No need for public fanfare on that one. It's taken care of.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I just had another user call me up and straighten one out.

No need to make it public.

To the individual who just phoned...THANK YOU!

Chris


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2011)

OK, now I'm feeling guilty. 

Chris, I just tried to call you but my long distance service has been disconnected...long story I don't want to go into the details.

If we are all going to come clean, you can delete my two aliases:

EdA & BonMallari

Sorry for abusing the forum. I promise not to ever do it again.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Melanie, Funny!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> OK, now I'm feeling guilty.
> 
> Chris, I just tried to call you but my long distance service has been disconnected...long story I don't want to go into the details.
> 
> ...


even I gotta admit that's very funny...at least I know you are thinking about me


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

So now the phone company has put Melanie in timeout???? :shock:


----------



## Mike Smith (Mar 24, 2005)

I guess Felanie Moster is getting a new phone??


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Melanie Foster said:


> OK, now I'm feeling guilty.
> 
> Chris, I just tried to call you but my long distance service has been disconnected...long story I don't want to go into the details.
> 
> ...


I knew something was fishy about those guys. You arent the first felanie to make a promise, I'm sure this one will be broken too.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

duk4me said:


> I knew something was fishy about those guys. You arent the first felanie to make a promise, I'm sure this one will be broken too.


And this from a guy masquerading as Bo Pilgrim......:shock:

Cluckingham Regards....


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> And this from a guy masquerading as Bo Pilgrim......:shock:
> 
> Cluckingham Regards....


Only two things me and Bo have in common is we don't raise no fat yeller chickens and he went from a billionaire to a paultry millionaire and I went from above $0 to below $0 in his bankruptcy. But hey, I got 80,000 new babies today so give me 6 weeks and we aint' gonna go hungry.;-)


Barbecue regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Only two things me and Bo have in common is we don't raise no fat yeller chickens and he went from a billionaire to a paultry millionaire and I went from above $0 to below $0 in his bankruptcy. But hey, I got 80,000 new babies today so give me 6 weeks and we aint' gonna go hungry.;-)
> 
> 
> Barbecue regards,


Read that the Alabama tornados took out 3 million chickens, didn't say if it was layers or broilers or both but should raise prices for some part of the industry, hopefully you included


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> Read that the Alabama tornados took out 3 million chickens, didn't say if it was layers or broilers or both but should raise prices for some part of the industry, hopefully you included


I wish Doc but we have been informed of a 25% reduction in production due to the low price of chicken and the high price of corn. Do you need a vet assistant?

Yeah ethanol regards.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Do you need a vet assistant?.


I wish, my business isn't so hot either, my recession started 3 years ago, running out of time to recover


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

EdA said:


> I wish, my business isn't so hot either, my recession started 3 years ago, running out of time to recover


Well h$ll Doc come on east and you can eat chicken with me. Keystone Light is cheap too.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

champ said:


> I'm trying to understand...is duck fart quilty of posting under multiple accounts or are we giving him a hard time for his call name?? Trying to track. Hello there happy!!


wrong Paul Mr. Jeff- the one you quoted is the neutered ass....lol


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> wrong Paul Mr. Jeff- the one you quoted is the neutered ass....lol


Where is that "Mr. Neutered Ass" anyways?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Wayne Nutt said:


> Chris, I may have inadvertently created a second account. When I got a new computer I switched providers from msn to att with new passwood etc. So to log on I had to re-register. How do I delete or combine the old account? My old email was [email protected].


it seems it can happen on accident because of technology. I was messing with my smart telephone just now. I used the browser and went to RTF. RTF asked me if I would like to create an account. BAM I coulda been some new feller in an instant recommending rope and stuff. But I said NO. It is morally wrong to create two "Me's" I am what I am.
Why would anyone knowingly want a second RTF Identity????????
For Real? Not a rhetorical question.
.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I struggle keeping my two personalities straight in real life let alone having another one or two on the internet Ken! My rope would be in perpetual knots! Maybe that should be my goal for 2012, get my personalities in order?


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> it seems it can happen on accident because of technology. I was messing with my smart telephone just now. I used the browser and went to RTF. RTF asked me if I would like to create an account. BAM I coulda been some new feller in an instant recommending rope and stuff. But I said NO. It is morally wrong to create two "Me's" I am what I am.
> Why would anyone knowingly want a second RTF Identity????????
> For Real? Not a rhetorical question.
> .


I have NO IDEA why someone would create another account. Maybe they don't want to be who they are?

WRL


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> it seems it can happen on accident because of technology. I was messing with my smart telephone just now. I used the browser and went to RTF. RTF asked me if I would like to create an account. BAM I coulda been some new feller in an instant recommending rope and stuff. But I said NO. It is morally wrong to create two "Me's" I am what I am.
> Why would anyone knowingly want a second RTF Identity????????
> For Real? Not a rhetorical question.
> .


Maybe because they have already shown that they are a jerk under one user name and need "back up" when they are getting called out on various matters?

or

Maybe under their 1st user name that have alluded to knowing more than they really know and they need a 2nd user name to get answers when it would show that they really didn't know what they were talking about as their 1st user name.

or

Maybe they are lonely individuals with no life in the real world so they create multiples of themselves online so they will have friends.

Who knows??

Tongue in cheek regards,


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

WRL said:


> I have NO IDEA why someone would create another account. Maybe they don't want to be who they are?
> 
> WRL


But it's really hard to keep it a secret if you don't use spell check on either name, and your dog's name is incorporated into your alias..... not hard to figure it out!


----------



## WRL (Jan 4, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> But it's really hard to keep it a secret if you don't use spell check on either name, and your dog's name is incorporated into your alias..... not hard to figure it out!


Why Susan you ARE quite the Perry Mason.......  

WRL


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Stinks being "lyed" to.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> it seems it can happen on accident because of technology. I was messing with my smart telephone just now. I used the browser and went to RTF. RTF asked me if I would like to create an account. BAM I coulda been some new feller in an instant recommending rope and stuff. But I said NO. It is morally wrong to create two "Me's" I am what I am.
> Why would anyone knowingly want a second RTF Identity????????
> For Real? Not a rhetorical question.
> .


Sort of like having 2 GF's.

Like one ain't more than I can handle anyways???:shock:


Just sayin'...........


*RK*


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Hmm, that's a funny concept that never really occured to me. *Are there really jack arses' who post comments under one name and sell dogs in classifeds under another? *
> 
> I'm happy to be "Happy" the good, bad and the ugly...
> 
> I'm easy to find- *you post crap and hide behind different monikers- I'd say ur a weasle.*


Yes, there are. 

And I agree


Chris


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

Please check me!! I could have a duplicate account, if so it has not been used and was inadvertent!! Delete if so!!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Camo9244 said:


> Please check me!! I could have a duplicate account, if so it has not been used and was inadvertent!! Delete if so!!


Hi Waylen, this was a thread from about 5 years ago. 

Back then, we had folks who were intentionally posting under more than one identity. They thought it was cute. 

If you are not knowingly doing so, then don't worry about it.

If you do think you may have another account, please PM me the username or the email address from the other account. I can look them up and merge them if needed.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

My name is Mike Baker... AKA Moosegooser.... Many people on this board call me MANY OTHER names besides MooseGooser, or Mike..

I just lurk now... its working well,,,, much less indigestion by all..


Gooser


----------



## Black N Gold (Jan 14, 2009)

Is there a way to change my profile so instead of going as Black N Gold that I can list my name? 
Thanks!
Catherine Kelly


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

Black N Gold said:


> Is there a way to change my profile so instead of going as Black N Gold that I can list my name?
> Thanks!
> Catherine Kelly


Just put your name in the signature line


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Black N Gold said:


> Is there a way to change my profile so instead of going as Black N Gold that I can list my name?
> Thanks!
> Catherine Kelly


You just need to let Chris know and he will change your username for you. You can send him a PM, requesting the change.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Vickie and Happy are the same person. I think the cookie monster Ms. Becky is somehow involved.


----------



## leemac (Dec 7, 2011)

duk4me said:


> I'm pretty sure Vickie and Happy are the same person. I think the cookie monster Ms. Becky is somehow involved.


Hey hey hey, it's the Cookie Lady, not the Cookie Monster. Only club members, judges and friends get the world renowned cookies. The cookie monsters are the bird boys!


----------



## Crihfield (May 6, 2009)

People always trying to stir stuff up but don't have the Kahunas to do it under their real name. Keep doing a good job Chris.


----------

